# Appeal Review Timeframe



## bubby1987 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi guys, 
have to say your forum here is very impressive.. but i feel i needed to join and write on here to get the answers i need, really hoping someone can help out. 

my fiance applied for the fiance visa to the UK in march, and in may it was denied through lack of information on salary and living arrangements. After sending through the appeal on the 15th or so of May to the First tier tribunal, I got a letter back on the 25th of May saying the appeal was open. I know that the supporting documents have now been sent to new york for the ECO to review the decision, but we are getting worried about how long this will take? 

has anyone else had an appeal reviewed successfully in new york? how long did it take? 
also, is there any way that the ECO will tell you if a review does not overturn the decision? or will we just be waiting until the 5th of October as it said on the appeal letter? 

we are getting worried because it has taken a while already, and if it goes through to appeal we want to just apply for a usa visa instead to save this waiting time. 

i really hope someone can help. 

Thanks and great work on the forum guys. 
Ben.


----------



## bubby1987 (Jun 6, 2011)

can no one help us out with this?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bubby1987 said:


> Hi guys,
> have to say your forum here is very impressive.. but i feel i needed to join and write on here to get the answers i need, really hoping someone can help out.
> 
> my fiance applied for the fiance visa to the UK in march, and in may it was denied through lack of information on salary and living arrangements. After sending through the appeal on the 15th or so of May to the First tier tribunal, I got a letter back on the 25th of May saying the appeal was open. I know that the supporting documents have now been sent to new york for the ECO to review the decision, but we are getting worried about how long this will take?
> ...


Appeal with UKBA at the consulate level (called administrative review, not a formal appeal heard in UK) is usually done within a matter of weeks. But if you have appealed to the First Tier Tribunal, it can take months, and UKBA in US has no control over the timeframe. You normally have a choice between adm review and full appeal.
See https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?Tag=Appeals_PAGE

If it was over lack of certain documents etc, you should have gone for administrative review with submission of required evidence, which could have been sorted by now.


----------



## bubby1987 (Jun 6, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Appeal with UKBA at the consulate level (called administrative review, not a formal appeal heard in UK) is usually done within a matter of weeks. But if you have appealed to the First Tier Tribunal, it can take months, and UKBA in US has no control over the timeframe. You normally have a choice between adm review and full appeal.
> 
> 
> If it was over lack of certain documents etc, you should have gone for administrative review with submission of required evidence, which could have been sorted by now.


i have found the whole process entirely confusing and daunting to be honest, i really didn't think it would be this cryptic. I was under the impression from the people i spoke to, that if we went to appeal, the administrative review would be performed first... which is what i thought they were doing by sending the documents through to the ECO. 
I did appeal to the first tier tribunal, but they have already written me to tell me that the appeal is open and that the documents have been sent to the ECO in new york for review. however, they don't give us any details of how to check progress or timeframes until the 5th of october when they will tell us where the appeal will go from there.. and i don't want to go to appeal, i just want it to be reviewed and overturned, and it really should be as we meet all the criteria. 

All of it has just got to me to be perfectly honest. i'm drained and disheartened and doubting the process more and more with every day that passes without word. i'm sure you have all been here before. 

Thanks.


----------

